# Pacers Sign Jimmie "Snap" Hunter



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

> The Pacers signed free agent guard Jimmie "Snap" Hunter to a partially guaranteed contract.
> 
> In summer league play, Hunter averaged 15.4 points on 49 percent shooting.
> 
> Hunter is a three-time CBA All-Star and played for the Gary Steelheads last season, when he broke his club scoring record with a 50-point outing at Albany.


Link


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm glad for him, well deserved.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It's about time.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> It's about time.


Don't we have enough (point)guards?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

tinsley/jasikevicius/hunter/greene

and marquis daniels and white will also share minutes. why did we sign green?

nevertheless im glad he made the team he deserves it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Don't we have enough (point)guards?



I don't trust any of the PGs we have right now, so any help is welcomed, plus Snap is actually a pretty good player, and deserves the chance to show what he can do with the big boys.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Auggie said:


> tinsley/jasikevicius/hunter/greene
> 
> and marquis daniels and white will also share minutes. why did we sign green?
> 
> nevertheless im glad he made the team he deserves it.


Don't forget Armstrong :wink: I doubt Hunter is a part of the team once the regular season starts.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Man said:


> I doubt Hunter is a part of the team once the regular season starts.


Signing Snap gives us 16 players, not counting Pollard and Gill. Hunter has a better shot at making the team than Greene, Powell, and Marshall. Considering we only need to cut one at this point, it's probably going to be Greene, then one of Powell or Marshall whenever we finally get Harrington.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Signing Snap gives us 16 players, not counting Pollard and Gill. Hunter has a better shot at making the team than Greene, Powell, and Marshall. Considering we only need to cut one at this point, it's probably going to be Greene, then one of Powell or Marshall whenever we finally get Harrington.


I don't think we are getting him anymore.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> I don't think we are getting him anymore.




:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap:


Well we need some extra quality then but who?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Why are you clapping? I want Al, I love the guy.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Don't get me wrong guys I don't hate Al at all, I just don't want him to come here for 2 simple reasons...#1 is that he's going to command way more cash then he's actually worth therefore putting us deeper into cap hell...and #2 he's going to stunt the growth of our young players most importantly DG who will turn out to be a much better player than Al....

We do need more quality players right now obviously, but there's just not anyone else left...I would've liked to pick up Wright, but unfortunetly the Hawks signed him already, so there's really nothing much more we can other than in a trade, but who wants the players that we have to offer anyways?....

I say just go into the season the way we are, let the kids learn, improve through next year's draft which should be a real good one, and see how things go from there....I mean what other choice do we really have?


----------

